# Thinking about getting XM



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am seriously considering getting XM. What is your recommendations? I want a receiver I can not only use in the car but in the home and possibly at work. What equipment do I need to do this? The XM salesman I talked to at the mall said I could just hook the receiver into the back of a stereo or something like that. What's best to have to move it around? Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Speaking from experience here.

You want either a SkyFi2 right now - with cradles that you can put at work (if you're near a window), home and car (like I have).

If you want to wait a bit and spend more, there are combo portable XM/MP3 players almost ready to ship. They'll store up to 50 hours of XM programming, work when they are NOT in the cradle (unlike Sirius' S50 which has to be in a cradle to receive programming) like a true portable and has some other neat features.

I like the 'pause' feature on my SkyFi2 - like a bit of "mini TiVo" in that it holds up to the last half hour or so of whatever you've been listening to. When my wife calls during my commute home, I can hit Pause on the SkyFi2, then when done, I have some built-in live pause to repeat or skip over songs.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I second DJ's recommendation. The SkyFi2 is the way to go. You can replay a favorite song whenever you like, you can pause it when the phone rings, and transport it between your car, a home cradle, or a SkyFi Boombox (which I bought with the original SkyFi, but the SkyFi2 is still compatible with .... ).

Like a PVR, once you get one you'll shudder when you think about the bad ole days before you had one.....

Now, I f I could only get them to make a plug and play receiver that gets BOTH XM and Sirius...... I can get HBO AND Showtime. Why do I have to choose between my love of football and baseball.....?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> I second DJ's recommendation. The SkyFi2 is the way to go. You can replay a favorite song whenever you like, you can pause it when the phone rings, and transport it between your car, a home cradle, or a SkyFi Boombox (which I bought with the original SkyFi, but the SkyFi2 is still compatible with .... ).


Yeah, I need one of these. My wife has an uncanny knack of calling me just before the end of my mystery shows on Radio Classics. Pause would be great.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

get xm you cant go wrong


----------



## uhlesses (Feb 27, 2005)

Listen to my XM radio everyday. Would be lost without XM. I have the Myfi and take it everywhere I go.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh - and one other thing - if you see a SkyFi on sale, go for the SkyFi2 *especially* if you're going to have it in different places. The original SkyFi's display didn't have as wide a "viewing angle" so when you're in the car, sometimes it was difficult to read. The SkyFi2's display is MUCH better (and it does sports scores, stock tickers and the aforementioned pause features)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Go for it and like the others said, get the SkyFi 2. It provides increased sound quality and has a better display then older units. The wireless FM modulator is also nice. For normal listening I have my satellite radio receivers wired to my home theater receiver, but I also enable the built in FM modulator so I can listen on my alarm clock. Sirius on 106.9, XM on 107.9. Audiovox also has a new plug and play receiver for XM you may want to check out, but I believe it lacks the 'TiVo like' features. 

Delphi is XM's flagship plug and play manufacture, over the past few years I have owned 4 out of the 6 receivers Delphi has made and the build quality is excellent and the features really standout as each generation and product line advance. Currently have a Roady XT in my truck and SkyFi 2 at home and love them both.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks to all for the advice. I am a novice at this so I have a dumb question about the cradles you can get. What do you have to have to plug these into? A boombox or something of the like? Thanks again.
I am thinking of going with the Roady XT. I can get a $30 rebate on one through April 1 and it will only be $49. I'm sure the SkiFi 2 is great but don't won't spend over $100 bucks on one these yet. Maybe later on.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

The Roady XT usually comes with a cradle for the car. Home cradles/boomboxes are sold seperatly. Where to buy? I'll leave that up to you. There are plenty of sources both online as well as brick and mortar.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I bought a SkyFi2 at Crutchfield for $30 after a $50 rebate at Christmas. I don't know what their current deals are. It didn't come with a car kit or a home kit, but I got to upgrade my wife from the original SkyFi.

The new one also has a function called TuneSelect that beeps and displays up to 20 of your favorite artists when a song of theirs has started playing on another channel that you aren't listening to.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I got my SkyFi 2 and home kit for free (had to pay for 3 months of service up front) from an online promo and got my Roady XT for $50 at WalMart (no rebates).


----------

